# Peeing and pooing in living room...HELP!



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok things are getting out of hand again.

Snoopy has decided that once again to start peeing in the living room...Not amused but unfortunately this morning my husband came down to find in the same place that she had poo'd there too.

I've been through everything before and nothing seems to work so please can someone help me it's getting out of hand.

She never used to do it in the living room but as I've blocked the other areas she likes it in there.

I have a litter tray (not nice) in the place in the living room but I know she will move to another place.

We threw the back door mat away the weekend because it was soaked with wee something else that we can't have because of her.

I even washed all of the carpets the weekend.

We have litter trays in each room. I use cleaning stuff advised by people on here and the vet. Used the diffuser and spray didn't work so now really running out of things to do. 

Please help if anyone has any other solutions it would be great.


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Just bumping this up as really need help


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

Have you tried both covered and uncovered trays to see if she prefers on eover the other? Or maybe a different kind of litter?

I feel your pain - am going through the same process of elimination with my two


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

Has she been checked for an uti?

Until you figure out the cause (eg while trying different litter/trays etc), you should try to keep her out of the living room, and maybe even confine her to one room overnight (one without carpet would be best) with her tray, bed, food etc so that cleaning up accidents is easier.


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

I've been keeping her out of the living room and it works but I have had to put things everywhere upstairs to stop her peeing in her other usual places it's hard work.

I've been to the vets so many times with her that I should have shares and they recommend a behaviourist.

Got more than one litter tray all over the house.
Tried covered and uncovered doesn't make a difference.
Tried different cat litter doesn't make a difference.

Thanks for the advice but if anyone has anymore please keep it coming.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Longton Flyball said:


> I've been keeping her out of the living room and it works but I have had to put things everywhere upstairs to stop her peeing in her other usual places it's hard work.
> 
> I've been to the vets so many times with her that I should have shares and they recommend a behaviourist.
> 
> ...


what types of litter have u tried? when i was cat sitting for my sister, we had 4 litter trays around the house n she never used any, so several times during the day we just used to place her in there and she would use it, she was with me for 3-4 weeks after a while was willingly using the litter trays, but whenever we saw her get into position we used to throw her in the litter tray but the reason she was doing this may have just been strange house etc

has she ever been an outdoor cat? how old is she?maybe shes having trouble doing her business and blames the cat tray


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

has she had any stress lately? IS she getting on with the other cat and dogs in the house? DOes she go out ? IS she speyed?

I ask all of the aove as we took on a rescue BEngal, she drove us wild with the fact she would pee everywhere from our beds, worktops, on top of the work tops basically anywhere but her tray. AFter ruling out illness we decided to try her with a free roam lifestyle and it has worked as as it transpired she was stressed by some of our other cats and the time out gives her time on her own and be able to relax. SHe now has stopped all her behaviour issues and is a much happier cat


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Have you tried the Cat attract litter? I heard really good results with it.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Does she go outside at all? Our eldest cat hates going out now, and if we don't make an effort to put her out ourselves each day she will just stay inside and the inevitable happens!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

peecee said:


> Have you tried the Cat attract litter? I heard really good results with it.


Never tried it myself but have also heard good results from it
Cat Attract Litter Additive 20oz
Also, as far as cleaning the soiled areas I use this
Bad Smell or Foul Odour Control with Airx Odour Control from Xeria.co.uk,


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oops just realised the link was for a US site with ridiculous postage fees.
Try here
Cat Attract Litter :: Cats & Kittens :: R & L Pet Products - Pet food, litter, hygiene, accessories & toys
although they are out of the additive powder they do still have the litter itself.


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> Never tried it myself but have also heard good results from it
> Cat Attract Litter Additive 20oz
> Also, as far as cleaning the soiled areas I use this
> Bad Smell or Foul Odour Control with Airx Odour Control from Xeria.co.uk,


Great - you put a link in. This is the additive. They also do the litter.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

when is she likely to wee and poo, is it likely to be at night or during the day?


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

This is just sort term help long term i think you will find it will mend its self. get all the old news papers you can and lots of kitchen paper towels spread the news paper 3 sheets thick i find that 3 sheets is just about enough to soak up the wee over night tear 2 pieces of paper kitchen towel fold them together have about 12 pieces like this ready in the room to soak up just in case. For the po have a small plastic shovel and trowel ready pulse for the wet paper sum plastic bags as my sense of smell is good i have got up in the mild of the night but me and the dogs are all on the ground floor. I have found that the over night toilet problem will go away cum the longer days and better weather think they just find it hard to adjust to the change in climate


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> what types of litter have u tried? when i was cat sitting for my sister, we had 4 litter trays around the house n she never used any, so several times during the day we just used to place her in there and she would use it, she was with me for 3-4 weeks after a while was willingly using the litter trays, but whenever we saw her get into position we used to throw her in the litter tray but the reason she was doing this may have just been strange house etc
> 
> has she ever been an outdoor cat? how old is she?maybe shes having trouble doing her business and blames the cat tray


Ok litter we've tried let me think...

*Scented
*Unscented
*Clumping
*Non clumping
*Wood based
*Granules
*Pellets
*Clay
Are there any others I can try?

If I put her in there she panics as she doesn't like to be picked up.

We can never catch her in the act as she seems to do it when we aren't around. Not any particular time of the day either.

She's not really an outdoor cat her choice. She goes outside into the garden or neighbours but as soon as you shut the door she wants to come in.
She got locked out one night and unfortunately she went missing for two weeks...Hopefully did business then...but ever since she doesn't want to go outside.

She's 5 and a half years old now.

Don't want to sound negative but my life smells of wee.


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Maistaff said:


> has she had any stress lately? IS she getting on with the other cat and dogs in the house? DOes she go out ? IS she speyed?
> 
> I ask all of the aove as we took on a rescue BEngal, she drove us wild with the fact she would pee everywhere from our beds, worktops, on top of the work tops basically anywhere but her tray. AFter ruling out illness we decided to try her with a free roam lifestyle and it has worked as as it transpired she was stressed by some of our other cats and the time out gives her time on her own and be able to relax. SHe now has stopped all her behaviour issues and is a much happier cat


Hello fellow flyballer!

Stress in our house oh no we don't do stress 

Her and her mother have a love hate relationship but she absolutely loves Duke my older dog and her and Clover have a love hate relationship.

She is spayed and did it before and still does it after.

She has free roam of the house but have found that she pee's in certain places when we aren't around my house doesn't have corners but she seems better when we shut the living room door when we are in bed but I don't want to move the cardboard box at the top of the stairs because she will pee their.


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

peecee said:


> Have you tried the Cat attract litter? I heard really good results with it.


Haven't tried the cat attract litter but I think that maybe my next move so thank you for the link and advice


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Oops just realised the link was for a US site with ridiculous postage fees.
> Try here
> Cat Attract Litter :: Cats & Kittens :: R & L Pet Products - Pet food, litter, hygiene, accessories & toys
> although they are out of the additive powder they do still have the litter itself.


Thanks for the links will definitely try both as house smells of urine and hey tried every other litter


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

retepwaker said:


> This is just sort term help long term i think you will find it will mend its self. get all the old news papers you can and lots of kitchen paper towels spread the news paper 3 sheets thick i find that 3 sheets is just about enough to soak up the wee over night tear 2 pieces of paper kitchen towel fold them together have about 12 pieces like this ready in the room to soak up just in case. For the po have a small plastic shovel and trowel ready pulse for the wet paper sum plastic bags as my sense of smell is good i have got up in the mild of the night but me and the dogs are all on the ground floor. I have found that the over night toilet problem will go away cum the longer days and better weather think they just find it hard to adjust to the change in climate


My house has newspaper everywhere but never thought of the kitchen roll so that's a good idea...Just have to convince Clover not too chew or eat the paper and kitchen roll...oh great more challenges 

Unfortunately it doesn't matter what time of the day it is for Snoopy as she will do it whenever she wants too.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Longton Flyball said:


> Ok litter we've tried let me think...
> 
> *Scented
> *Unscented
> ...


maybe she got a liking for pooping in soil of the gardens, or just simply doesnt like the feel of the litter on her paws, oh god i can just imagine how stressed u must be with all of it ! kitty needs some serious rehab... or... a diaper


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If your house smells of pee then you need to use the enzymatic cleaner that I put a link to in my post above.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well i dont know if you are interested in my question or not, but the reason i asked when she could be doing this is because you might like to try putting her in a dog crate with her litter tray food and water with the litter cat attract. this was what i was advised by the breeder of one of my cats when i had the same trouble
make sure the crate is plenty big enough for her to move around. with my cat i couldnt bring myself to do this, but i was able to keep her in my kitchen and utility room with access to the pen for about two months but it did the trick. my cat seemed to be doing this at night, so it was made easier


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for the crate idea never thought of that. Will try it but she might think it's like her carrying box and that's not fun either as she poo's and wee's in it but hey will try anything once.

Will definitely try the disinfectant.

Unfortunately after my last posts to you lovely people I had moved the washing basket from the top of the stairs to do washing and within 5mins there it was a huge puddle of wee on my beige carpet...Oh my language was not good especially as I had just got advice off you.
The good news is there hasn't been any pooing since that occasion so that's one good thing but brick wall with the weeing but will keep trying everyone's advice. Going to order litter as I'm running out and will definitely use solution and will try a crate.


----------



## ukdenise (Nov 15, 2011)

I read somewhere about oranges as they dont like the smell to rub oranges on the places they accidently wee .........

Today is day 2 of my kitten ( 8 months ) weeing on the bed. Yesterday we whn all got up bedroom doors are closed at night, he went pounding into my sons room jumped on the bed and weed on it, then this morning opened by bedroom door he came running in jumped on the bed and peed !

I dont understand why, we have had him since he was 15 weeks and never done this before, nothing has changed ...... We also have a 8 week old kitten who yesterday decided to pee in a cardboard box that was delivered yesterday with goodies I had ordered ...... like the poster I am totally peed off ! Am getting older kitten neutered tomorrow so hope that may help .... otherwise any ideas why the sudden change .... 

D


----------



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't know if this has been mentioned but the spray to clean urine has a cat repellent in it usually, could it be that as you have used it in several locations and this is confusing the cat and repelling from the litter tray area?


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Longton Flyball said:


> Haven't tried the cat attract litter but I think that maybe my next move so thank you for the link and advice


RL pet products Litter / Litter Trays :: Cats & Kittens :: R & L Pet Products - Pet food, litter, hygiene, accessories & toys sell this and they have next day delivery.


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok life with Snoopy!

Unfortunately I have changed our litter and cleaned all the areas where Snoopy likes to wee with the simple solution.
I had positive thoughts...Snoopy used the cat litter and the house started to smell better...

Oh no this is life with Snoopy after all she decided to go and wee where the simple solution had been at the top of the stairs and while my husband and I were eating in the kitchen she decided to do it in the living room once again so after using an entire bottle I now have to buy more.

Snoopy always uses the litter trays and can go outside if she wants but it doesn't seem to matter she likes the comfort of carpet on her bottom I think.

Considering the crate but get a feeling she'll just do it again when she comes out as she does use the trays.

Sorry to be a nuicence and keep on but getting frustrated any other ideas?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

You say you have changed the litter....but what to? Have you tried the Cat attract litter that we have suggested ( working very well for my cats so far ) Also....I do recommend the RX66 cleaner that I posted, it has cleared the smell from a large soaked in patch on my carpet.


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes that's the litter I'm using and she does use it but still goes and uses the carpet.

Will try the RX66 and see if that works but don't hold much hope as tried almost everything else but thanks anyway.


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

m4tth3w said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned but the spray to clean urine has a cat repellent in it usually, could it be that as you have used it in several locations and this is confusing the cat and repelling from the litter tray area?


The litter trays are still being used by Snoopy so I don't think that's the problem and also she's happy to wee on top of the cleaning equipment that I've used but good question.


----------



## Ms Scarlett (Jan 31, 2012)

i feel your pain, it's so hard and frustrating. my old lady had a thing about peeing on doormats so what worked for me in the end was

* thoroughly cleaning the area with biological washing powder. blot as much liquid up as you can then soak the area with some bio washing powder diluted in hot water. really work it in until the smell's all gone. you're meant to patch test the area but i never bothered. 

* while it's drying keep them away from the area with a physical barrier. OR put her food bowl there.

* once it's dry and you're SURE the wee has all gone (give it a really good sniff and\or use a uv light to check) spray the area with feliway.

* cross your fingers and hope for the best! good luck!


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Ms Scarlett said:


> i feel your pain, it's so hard and frustrating. my old lady had a thing about peeing on doormats so what worked for me in the end was
> 
> * thoroughly cleaning the area with biological washing powder. blot as much liquid up as you can then soak the area with some bio washing powder diluted in hot water. really work it in until the smell's all gone. you're meant to patch test the area but i never bothered.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice.

Unfortunately I did that about a year ago after our vet suggested it and unfortunately it didn't help. She just goes and does it elsewhere and then waits until I remove everything and then off she goes again.

That's another lovely thing that Snoopy does. We can no longer have doormats.

Today I woke up and slowly checked the top of the stairs as I do and found that she hadn't wee'd...yay! Checked the plastic mat downstairs...Nothing...Yay!

Unfortunately 1pm came and there was a lovely big wee by her litter tray on the plastic mat at the bottom of the stairs...oh well got through the night and morning at least :nonod:


----------



## Ms Scarlett (Jan 31, 2012)

poor you, sounds like a nightmare. it's so frustrating. i'm all out of ideas. if you've tried all the different trays, litters including cat attract, moved the tray around, praised her when she does use the tray etc etc i don't know what else you can do short of watching her 24/7 and spraying her with a light mist of water when she goes where she doesn't!


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

I've tried following her round the house...I know need to get a life!

Just can't catch the little bugger.

She'd done it at the bottom of the stairs this morning as we keep her locked out of the living room at night now but once again it was right next to her tray. The cheeky thing is whenever I'm watching her she seems to go to her tray and then wee appears...amazing!

Oh well thanks for all your advice just got to perserver. It's being going on for years now so just have to accept it's part of life :mad2:

A huge thank you to everyone for listening/reading. I have tried all of your ideas and not just being negative...honest!


----------



## Ms Scarlett (Jan 31, 2012)

ha ha, we're the same, following her around. only 1 of 3 of ours is refusing to use the tray and consistently peeing and pooing near the tray. i sit up and watch her for a while but whenever i do that she just plays with her brother. the minute we give up, relax and sit down, she goes! and i'm actually ill, off work the works, so don't have the energy for 24/7 kitty watching! i'm starting to think she's just being awkward now to be honest! and she doesn't like being picked up so we can't pick her up and put her in the tray without upsetting her. 

if it's any consolation, my old lady went through a loooong phase of weeing on the doormat but then just stopped. have you had new people in the house? do guests take their shoes off? might just be clutching at straws here but you never know. my best friend's boy cat always pees on the spare bed if someone stays over unless you keep him out of there. they're funny sods sometimes, but that's why we love them! :mad2:


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Ms Scarlett said:


> ha ha, we're the same, following her around. only 1 of 3 of ours is refusing to use the tray and consistently peeing and pooing near the tray. i sit up and watch her for a while but whenever i do that she just plays with her brother. the minute we give up, relax and sit down, she goes! and i'm actually ill, off work the works, so don't have the energy for 24/7 kitty watching! i'm starting to think she's just being awkward now to be honest! and she doesn't like being picked up so we can't pick her up and put her in the tray without upsetting her.
> 
> if it's any consolation, my old lady went through a loooong phase of weeing on the doormat but then just stopped. have you had new people in the house? do guests take their shoes off? might just be clutching at straws here but you never know. my best friend's boy cat always pees on the spare bed if someone stays over unless you keep him out of there. they're funny sods sometimes, but that's why we love them! :mad2:


Snoopy sounds very similar to your cats. She doesn't like to be handled so putting her in the tray isn't an option. Snoopy is definitely being awkward but wouldn't be without her even though life would be very strange and simple.

Unfortunately we haven't had anyone round for a few months so that isn't the peeing on the doormat problem and when I bought the very amusing "Welcome to the mad house" mat no-one had been round to use it.

Sorry to hear your off work unwell hope you'll feel better soon


----------



## Ms Scarlett (Jan 31, 2012)

the funny thing is she doesn't mind being stroked, she just doesn't like being picked up. mind you, neither does her mum but her brother doesn't mind. my old lady was the same, she just about tolerated being picked up for a couple of minutes when she was older. but she was the world's cuddliest most affectionate demanding cat ever, just not if you picked her up. and she never sat on you either, just next to you. in her last year, she learned to spoon me in bed under the duvet! sometimes between me and my oh!

i think with amber we'll just have to keep trying things. i'm going to get her a really tiny litter tray tomorrow and have ordered some cat attract stuff. so there's a few variations we haven't tried yet. luckily i always find it quickly so there's no issue with ammonia soaking in. and she doesn't like tin foil so that's one victory! i need to get her sorted though so we can start letting them in the rest of the house!

Thanks


----------



## Ms Scarlett (Jan 31, 2012)

VICTORY! Amber has used a litter tray!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

We now have 3 trays! I've bought a new small one and put a tea towel and a small amount of the traditional white clay litter stuff in it. I've put it where she's had the most accidents, put newspaper under it and stopped Hunter from using it, which he tried to do almost immediately. I guess he's the dominant one and he likes to mark each litter as his own asap. Let's just see if she poops in there too.

So thoughts on what might have worked which may or may not help those of you with similar problems.

* maybe she was used to a certain kind of litter and now she's got that back she's happy to use it

* maybe she likes to have her own litter that her brother or mum haven't pooped or peed in

* maybe the newspaper laid under the tray was also familiar

* maybe she likes going on cloth (she keeps going on the carpet or on the fleecy floor of the post thing) 

* maybe she felt sorry for me and decided to be good?!!!

so i'm not counting my chickens just yet, will be happier once she's pooped in there too. but here's hoping! :thumbup:


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Ms Scarlet Congratulations.

Well we were doing really well had no pee at all but we went out to flyball with digs came back and there it was pee in my living room...wonderful.
Just to top it off husband has just shouted that she's done it at the top of the stairs again.

Oh well back to the drawing board again...well she ever be good...NO.


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am so feeling your pain - after two weeks of good behaviour, woke up to find a big puddle of wee between me and OH on the bed this morning and my pyjama top soaked through with wee - glorious. Had planned on bringing OH breakfast in bed this morning as he's been working so hard - well that idea went out the window pretty quick.

Am now going to try a hooded tray (haven't got much hope) and the Kitten Attract additive.

Ugh - fed up :mad2:

EDIT: Maybe not on the additive - just saw the ridonkulous shipping charge!!


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Kat1703 said:


> I am so feeling your pain - after two weeks of good behaviour, woke up to find a big puddle of wee between me and OH on the bed this morning and my pyjama top soaked through with wee - glorious. Had planned on bringing OH breakfast in bed this morning as he's been working so hard - well that idea went out the window pretty quick.
> 
> Am now going to try a hooded tray (haven't got much hope) and the Kitten Attract additive.
> 
> ...


Oh poor you!

You were doing so well can't believe it.

Well everything has failed with Snoopy so now going to just accept life with wee is how it's going to beee!:crazy:

Don't know how they can charge so much cheeky people:tongue_smilie:


----------

